# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  1ft, 1 stone scape. :)

## jiejian

After learning and lurking here for so long. decided to share something of my own  :Grin: 
hope u guys like it  :Roll Eyes: 

still waiting for the dwaf hair grass to grow in more  :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

very simple and nice!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jiejian

> very simple and nice!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


thx  :Very Happy:  heres the most most most update shot  :Smile:  just done WC few hours ago and just snap the photo  :Smile: 


do you guys think i should move some HM to where the diffuser is, or let it be empty like this? seems abit naked at that spot to me. hmm...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks nice! I like the texture and color mix of the rock, even has the ideal tinge of algae on it... alot of character.  :Smile: 

Btw, did you DIY your intake steel mesh guard too? Looks good.

----------


## joe

Looks nice!!! Did you drill holes on your stand to let the hoses pass through???  :Smile:

----------


## jiejian

> Looks nice! I like the texture and color mix of the rock, even has the ideal tinge of algae on it... alot of character. 
> 
> Btw, did you DIY your intake steel mesh guard too? Looks good.


thx for your kind words.  :Very Happy:  
yes i diy the steel mesh guard. bought half a meter of stainless steel mosquito nets and experimented with them lol..
quite a few failed, but some nice ones were produced  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

hole at the cabinet seem like a good idea ,neat , to maintain lily pipe have to drain canister first ?

----------


## jiejian

> Looks nice!!! Did you drill holes on your stand to let the hoses pass through???


Thx! haha ya... drilled with a smaller drill head for wood, later found out that my hose cant fit thru.. and discovered that i only have large drill head for stone and walls.. haha.. force the drill head in resulting in a ''not so smooth'' finish  :Very Happy:

----------


## jiejian

> hole at the cabinet seem like a good idea ,neat , to maintain lily pipe have to drain canister first ?


lol.. no, no need to drain .since im using a tiny Boyu ef-05. i just remove the lily pipe and take out the whole canister and pipe assembly from below  :Smile: 
sorry for the messy wire ya.. photo periods is over, so all light's off.
how my messy little ''aquatic station'' looks like  :Smile:

----------


## wongce

Simple and nice !!

----------


## milk_vanilla

asahi beer, to ferts them ? seems an alternative.  :Wink:

----------


## jiejian

> asahi beer, to ferts them ? seems an alternative.


lol... yes alternative indeed. but not as fert  :Wink:  use it as alternative water pail, the size is just right  :Very Happy:

----------


## jiejian

> Simple and nice !!


thx for your kind words  :Very Happy:

----------


## limz_777

how many watt flood light are you using for the other set-up ? i presume it to be led ?

----------


## cdckjn

Nice and Simple.

----------


## jiejian

> how many watt flood light are you using for the other set-up ? i presume it to be led ?


yup those are LEDs 10watt each  :Smile:

----------


## jiejian

> Nice and Simple.


thx thx for all the kind words. actually the motivation to start this tank came from reading Urban aquaria's thread  :Very Happy:

----------


## qngwn

nice and simple tank! maybe you want to insert the lily pipe further into the hose, seems scary that only a few mm of the hose is holding onto the lily pipe!

by the way, you using a 1 ft cube?

----------


## hiisoka

love the overall setup.
nice and neat  :Smile: 

the DIY mesh is a nice touch too  :Very Happy: 

i like the texture and contrast the rock creates.
of course there are ways to improve the scape,
like, smaller similar rocks or even pebbles to complement,
and smaller plants to adjust the scale the scape creates.
nevertheless this is nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## jiejian

> nice and simple tank! maybe you want to insert the lily pipe further into the hose, seems scary that only a few mm of the hose is holding onto the lily pipe!
> 
> by the way, you using a 1 ft cube?


 Thx for the compliments  :Smile: 
that is my worry too. cut the original tubes too short already.. still looking for clear type tube for these 9mm lily pipes...
its not a cube btw, the dimension for the tank are- 30w x 22H x13D cm.

----------


## jiejian

> love the overall setup.
> nice and neat 
> 
> the DIY mesh is a nice touch too 
> 
> i like the texture and contrast the rock creates.
> of course there are ways to improve the scape,
> like, smaller similar rocks or even pebbles to complement,
> and smaller plants to adjust the scale the scape creates.
> nevertheless this is nice


 Haha.. thx for the nice comments, this stone is very unique . not bought, found in a jungle stream near my place. cant seems to find another one that's even close to the colour scheme. No luck in stores that i visit too.. the shade of grey is either too dark or too light to match my stone. plus the stone have a orange tinge to it ,that the camera fails to pick up. as for smaller plants,haha.. planted a few sprig of HC in it recently... if u look close in the photo you chould be able to spot them.. trying to create a mix carpet  :Very Happy:  wish me luck!

----------


## BFG

Jiejian, please read the forum rules on the usage of short form messaging. Your replies are full of them, which is against our rules.

----------


## jiejian

> Jiejian, please read the forum rules on the usage of short form messaging. Your replies are full of them, which is against our rules.


Sorry. will pay attention on my replies.  :Smile:

----------


## tcy81

your scape looks great. Hope to see more updates later.

----------


## jiejian

An update on the 1 stone scape will be coming soon.  :Smile:  
currently in the process of turning it into a more low maintenance tank. ditched the diy co2 going on liquid carbon regime now.
removed the HM and riccia thus the tank is in no condition to be photographed  :Sad: 
however heres some photo of my 1ft low light tank. hope you guys like it too.  :Smile:

----------


## jiejian

UPDATE!!
after removing the HM and riccia, ive been battling GDA since. wave after wave of GDA  :Sad: 
seems like its getting better, heres an update shot of the tank.


bold spots, bold spots everywhere  :Sad: 

swapped the white cloud mountain minnows for ember tetra. cute little fishes they are  :Very Happy: 
cant wait for them to colour up. now they are like bees or butterflies dancing around my stone  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pyro77

Hey bro, 

Can I just ask what kind of lily pipe set you got? I have the same canister filter the boyu ef-05 but I can't seem to find the proper diameter specs online for the tubing.

Hope you can help.

Thanks!

----------


## jiejian

> Hey bro, 
> 
> Can I just ask what kind of lily pipe set you got? I have the same canister filter the boyu ef-05 but I can't seem to find the proper diameter specs online for the tubing.
> 
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Thanks!


 i bought the lily pipe set off ebay-aquamagic, 9mm set. i thought you guys can get these stuff easily in singapore? since the seller maill it from singspore anyway.

----------


## Pyro77

> i bought the lily pipe set off ebay-aquamagic, 9mm set. i thought you guys can get these stuff easily in singapore? since the seller maill it from singspore anyway.


I see. However, when I checked ebay, the only seller selling a 9mm pipe is based in Johor, shipping alone is USD$10.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I see. However, when I checked ebay, the only seller selling a 9mm pipe is based in Johor, shipping alone is USD$10.


You can also try doing a search for "10mm lily pipes" on eBay, those are usually from sellers in Hong Kong, i ordered a set from one of them before (because of their longer intake pipe design) and their lily pipes fit 9/12 hoses too... i guess they just label their sets abit differently.

Alternatively you could also just get a set of ANS brand nano lily pipes from Seaview, around S$40-$50 for a set... or get the gUSH brand nano lily pipes from Green Chapter (costs abit more but they come in different outflow designs).

----------


## qngwn

Speaking of 9/12mm lily pipes, how do you guys clean it when algae gets stuck? I'm currently using a 12/16mm lily pipe and normal lily pipe brushes are tight fitting for them, doubt they will fit into 9/12 ones. Unless using bleach? But that means I have to waste my prime...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Speaking of 9/12mm lily pipes, how do you guys clean it when algae gets stuck? I'm currently using a 12/16mm lily pipe and normal lily pipe brushes are tight fitting for them, doubt they will fit into 9/12 ones. Unless using bleach? But that means I have to waste my prime...


Yeah, 9/12mm lily pipes are really narrow and more tricky to clean (especially the gUSH intakes pipe with curved shape), what i use is those bottle straw cleaners from Daiso, they are meant for cleaning straws and are thin enough to get into the narrow lily pipes.  :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

I didnt know they have that @ Diaso,good to know.
Will go there next week definitely.

----------


## jiejian

straw cleaner huh... will have to really pay attention when im in daiso next time~ thx for the info!
update coming ,  :Smile:  marseila hirsuta added  :Very Happy:  
but back to diy co2 because i have zero patience...  :Sad:

----------


## jiejian

MOST update picture of my 1foot. hope you guys like it  :Smile:

----------


## Dredshere

kind of off track, but the beer bucket really caught my attention! hahaha

----------


## whitedash

Hey, how did you get that cpu fan to power up? I have many spare fans at home...

----------


## jiejian

> Hey, how did you get that cpu fan to power up? I have many spare fans at home...


i just used an old AC-DC nokia charger lol..

----------


## whitedash

Scratch head* you changed the pin connector or something?

----------


## jiejian

> Scratch head* you changed the pin connector or something?


just red- positive
black-negative  :Smile:

----------


## Cashflo

How's the PH of your 1 stone 1 ft tank? My Japan hairgrass is growing sooo slowly and seemingly plateaued. i just tested my office nano 25L tank to be 8.2 :/ wonder if this is what's affecting the growth rate.

----------


## jiejian

> How's the PH of your 1 stone 1 ft tank? My Japan hairgrass is growing sooo slowly and seemingly plateaued. i just tested my office nano 25L tank to be 8.2 :/ wonder if this is what's affecting the growth rate.


sorry to say that, i have already decommed and sold the whole tank  :Sad: 
anyways i didnt manage to get a PH test done before decomm, but i think it should be on the slight acidic side, ie-6.8 
the hairgrass grew so thick that i am removing a whole mat during decomm haha...

----------

